# ID von Referenz speichern, nicht ganzes Objekt



## internet (17. Nov 2021)

Hallo,

kann ich bei einer Entity die Referenz nur als ID speichern, und nicht das ganze Objekt dann im JSON Objekt?

Konkret:
- Wenn ich ein Json - Objekt von "Users" erstelle, möchte ich bei dem Feld "city" nur die ID auf die City haben, also
das wäre dann zB: city_id = 123456789


```
@Entity
public class Users{
    @Id
    @Column(name = "user_id")
    @JsonProperty("userId")
    private int id;

    @ManyToOne
    @JoinColumn("city_id")
    private City city;

    // other fields, getters, setters
}
```

Ansonsten würde ich ja wieder das ganze Objekt von "City" im Json - Objekt von "Users" haben. Je nach Verschachtelung ist das Objekt dann riesig.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## kneitzel (17. Nov 2021)

Das hört sich so an, als würdest Du nach dem suchen:


			Jackson JSON - Using @JsonIdentityReference to always serialize a POJO by id
		

oder








						How to serialize only the ID of a child with Jackson
					

Is there a built-in way to only serialize the id of a child when using Jackson (fasterxml.jackson 2.1.1)? We want to send an Order via REST which has a Person reference. The person object however is




					stackoverflow.com


----------

